
Foxconn may not build WI manufacturing plant - danans
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/foxconn-may-not-build-10b-wisconsin-plant-trump-touted-n964411
======
natvert
Background: [https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/132-negative-mount-
ple...](https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/132-negative-mount-
pleasant#episode-player)

